# Grained Pool House



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

There were 5 areas that we Grained in this Pool House... The Bathroom, Kitchen,
Entertainment Area, A small Sitting Area, and the Murphy Bed Area. It was about 12 years ago when they had been Pickled... They were all Prepped , Base Coated , Then Grained using Powdered Pigments and Oil. Somewhere around 50 or so doors... and 15 or 20 drawers.... 3 Coats of Oil Varnish....


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Entertainment Area



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Kitchen Area




Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Murphy Bed Area




Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Sitting Area



Michael Tust


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

You are a class act! That is fine work.:thumbup:


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks real good Michael.
I would be proud of that work as I'm sure you are.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats a whole lot of cabinetry! Good looking job as always! :thumbsup:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


Thanks Lynn !


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thats a whole lot of cabinetry! Good looking job as always! :thumbsup:


Thank You Paul....


----------

